# Need Female Help Here...



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

Right.... So it is my wife's B-day and i want to take her out for dinner tonight. Already arranged for the kids to stay at grandma's house, so that is sorted.

Also have the restaurant table booked, so that is sorted too.

What i need help with is picking clothes... She wears both dresses and normal pants and tops, so she has no real preference. What is more comfortable this time of year? I am leaning to the pants and jacket option, but she looks so good in a dress... I am seriously confused here....

So to summarize... Please help me with ideas for comfortable clothes.


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

For you @baksteen8168: you should not wear a dress . All jokes aside; you dress up and look as best you can, no jeans, decent pants & jacket, and you will score mega brownie points. What your wife should wear I can't advise.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

Umm dont know if my opinion will help as I am a dress hater. But it's cold and Pants are warmer than dresses in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

johan said:


> For you @baksteen8168: you should not wear a dress . All jokes aside; you dress up and look as best you can, no jeans, decent pants & jacket, and you will score mega brownie points. What your wife should wear I can't advise.


 
Dammit...  Will have to return my purchase then... 

That's the plan. dress smart and take her out.


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Umm dont know if my opinion will help as I am a dress hater. But it's cold and Pants are warmer than dresses in my opinion.


 
so that is +1 for pants. ( @annemarievdh - any feedback will be appreciated)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Dammit...  Will have to return my purchase then...
> 
> That's the plan. dress smart and take her out.


 
The only member on this forum that's allowed to wear a dress is @Rowan Francis 
You're sorted with your final decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/7/14)

agree with @annemarievdh, I'm not too sure what area you're from, but i know for sure that Cape Town is waaaaaaaayyyy too cold for a dress, but then again... a nice dress with a warm shawl could also work nicely


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

johan said:


> The only member on this forum that's allowed to wear a dress is @Rowan Francis
> You're sorted with your final decision.


 
I am Scottish too.. Have kilt colors too...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I am Scottish too.. Have kilt colors too...


 
Then you're ok if you are willing to eat haggis

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> agree with @annemarievdh, I'm not too sure what area you're from, but i know for sure that Cape Town is waaaaaaaayyyy too cold for a dress, but then again... a nice dress with a warm shawl could also work nicely


 

JHB area. 

Thanks for the input.

+2 for pants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

johan said:


> Then you're ok if you are willing to eat haggis


 
I'll eat anything... (well almost anything)... once...

Haggis I have tried, and i have no problem with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/14)

I would say a nice winter dress with stockings and boots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I would say a nice winter dress with stockings and boots


Hmm. Maybe buy both and let her choose?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Hmm. Maybe buy both and let her choose?


 
And please don't forget the flowers, plenty of flowers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

Thanks... forgot that.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Hmm. Maybe buy both and let her choose?


 
Thats an idea  So romantic! sweet man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

Nothing like a woman in a pretty dress! And if you are going to dress smartly, she will not feel comfortable in trousers imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> Nothing like a woman in a pretty dress! And if you are going to dress smartly, she will not feel comfortable in trousers imo.


 
I guess I’m just weird, I will never feel comfortable in a dress. Feel exposed and vulnerable Then again in trousers I feel strong, elegant and empowered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> Nothing like a woman in a pretty dress! And if you are going to dress smartly, she will not feel comfortable in trousers imo.


This was what I was thinking too


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

Okay, so walked the mall flat and could not find anything that I think she would like... then I saw this... Perfect for her as this is exactly the type and style she likes!!

(Excuse the high res)






Obviously needs new shoes...






A pair of black kneehighs and a pair of black pantyhose (for the cold and I dont know which she would prefer.

Will pick up flowers on the way home.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

Oooooooo THOSE SHOES!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/14)

Well done  Excellent choice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Oooooooo THOSE SHOES!!!!


 
I take it I chose right? lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Well done  Excellent choice


 
Thank you.


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I take it I chose right? lol


 
I have a pair almost the same, just love it !!!! You cant go wrong with those !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I take it I chose right? lol


 
You Did indeed  

Just a tip for guys wanting to spoil wifeys in the future https://www.facebook.com/UrbanZoneShoes

Company i used to work for  Very good prices to the public as they sell mostly wholesale - the public sales are of excess stock - and the shoes well ladies judge for yourselves (Oh and they do mens and kiddies shoes to)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I have a pair almost the same, just love it !!!! You cant go wrong with those !!!


 
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

Good going @baksteen8168 - you should get a "Best Husband -" or "Valentino medal"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> You Did indeed
> 
> Just a tip for guys wanting to spoil wifeys in the future https://www.facebook.com/UrbanZoneShoes
> 
> Company i used to work for  Very good prices to the public as they sell mostly wholesale - the public sales are of excess stock - and the shoes well ladies judge for yourselves (Oh and they do mens and kiddies shoes to)


 
Will definately check that out. (and probably hide the website from wifey... otherwise there will be no money for vaping.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

johan said:


> Good going @baksteen8168 - you should get a "Best Husband -" or "Valentino medal"


Hahaha, a big heart shaped medal. The "Fabio" award. hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

Right, I'm off to go and set everything up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Right, I'm off to go and set everything up.


 
Good luck and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

Yip, enjoy. And to tell and show us about it!


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

So everything went very well. 

She got home to find this on the bed (added flowers after the pic was taken)







And this was taken just before we left.






The rest of the night was a wonderfull romantic evenig filled with wine and fantastic food. Makes me want to rob a bank to be able to do this every night. 

To everyone who added input and advice, I say thank you.
(Sorry for the high res pics)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

The pics doesn't do her justice though. My heart skipped a beat when I saw her in the dress. Felt like a giddy teenager on his first date with a beautiful girl for the whole night. I was so mesmerized by her that I completely forgot to take my cell and wallet out of the car... Felt real stupid when I had to run back to get it..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (25/7/14)

Awesome. Many kudos, Sir. That must have earned you some future vape gear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome. Many kudos, Sir. That must have earned you some future vape gear.


 
I think it made up for what I have spent so far.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (25/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> So everything went very well.
> 
> She got home to find this on the bed (added flowers after the pic was taken)
> 
> ...


 
Nothing like a romantic evening with your best mate in life - glad it worked out so well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/7/14)

Lovely photos @baksteen8168 
You did a great thing - and are inspiring me to do the same ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (25/7/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely photos @baksteen8168
> You did a great thing - and are inspiring me to do the same ......


 
Do eet!! It was worth every penny to see her so surprised and happy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

